# Is PX4 as bad as some say?



## Flare

The PX4 kinda caught my eye the other day at the ole gun shop, as i am new to the hand gun market any input would be great!

Thanks


----------



## J-Lo

*PX4 Reviews*

I have heard nothing but amazing things about this gun, but have yet to fire one off. Check out this link for reviews:
http://www.gundirectory.com/more.asp?gid=20164&gun=Pistol


----------



## Flyingtiger

My advise is rent one shoot it and see if it fits you and your needs.


----------



## Brandon_Lutz

I don't know of any problems with them. I just got one and I love it. I put around 200 rounds thru it on Saturday without a problem


----------



## Lnd Svyr

Flyingtiger said:


> My advise is rent one shoot it and see if it fits you and your needs.


The problem is finding a place that rents anything other than Glocks!


----------



## falshman70

The PX4 sure is a neat looking gun, however. Beretta has an Italian design house do the designs on thier firearms these days and the result are guns that look advanced, elegant - not clunky (no slam at you Glock or M&P guys.) 

I read somewhere that the rotating barrel made it somewhat torque-y. Maybe not ideal for one handed shooting.


----------



## texgunner

> The problem is finding a place that rents anything other than Glocks!


That's because Glocks are so durable! As for the PX4, I've heard lots of good things about them but I haven't shot one yet. I did handle one at a gunshop though, it felt nice but I wouldn't buy it without shooting it.

Tex

P.S. I am not a Glockophile, don't like the grip or trigger. One must give credit due where it is due.


----------



## scooter

texgunner said:


> That's because Glocks are so durable! As for the PX4, I've heard lots of good things about them but I haven't shot one yet. I did handle one at a gunshop though, it felt nice but I wouldn't buy it without shooting it.
> 
> Tex
> 
> P.S. I am not a Glockophile, don't like the grip or trigger. One must give credit due where it is due.


 True ,But I'd bet they are rented out more, because they cost the dealers a dime a dozen, more than for durability


----------



## Silly

I just recently bought a PX4 and have put 400 rounds through it without any problems. The gun is fantastic and shoots very accurately. This was my first handgun but I tried many guns before this. The last gun I tried was a Beretta 92 and absolutely loved it. This made me start looking at Beretta and after hours of research on the internet I made the decision on the PX4 without even trying it. It just felt right in my hand and it was the best decision I made.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I am glad U like it. Thats all that counts!


----------



## spacedoggy

I held one the other day and it felt good. Never heard anything bad about them and it's on my shopping list.


----------



## texgunner

scooter said:


> True ,But I'd bet they are rented out more, because they cost the dealers a dime a dozen, more than for durability


I hadn't thought of that but it's probably true. Yet another genius marketing ploy by Ol' Gaston.

Tex


----------



## jason0007

where did u purchase your px4?? and how much? i am looking to buy one online..any good recs where to buy them online? thanks.


----------



## noproblem5671

*My thoughts on the PX4*

I've had this gun for a couple weeks and I've put 200 rounds through it. I have not had any issues with the mechanics of it. I'm used to guns with longer site radius so it took me some getting used to before I could get any real accuracy out of it, but my last trip to the range yielded good results. I also had trouble getting used to the night sites. I think I agree with some that say the dots are distracting when the lighting conditions don't make them and asset. 
I am happy with this purchase overall. It feels good in my hand and the design is very nice. The muzzle flip is controlable in the .40 S&W that I have. I'm a fan of real craftsmanship so naturally being a polymer frame gun there are some areas I'd like to see improved. The gun could really use a steel guide rod. I find a bit of play at the front of the slide. If you hold the gun by the grip and wiggle the front of the slide laterally you'll see what I mean. The slide rails on the frame like a lot of polymer guns are just four metal tabs molded into the frame. They seem sturdy enough, but just for the sake of my own confidence I'd like to see something a bit more robust keeping the slide mounted to the frame.


----------



## patcrotty

Can you tell me the difference for a Px4; JXF4F11 and JXF4F21. Thanks


----------



## casher

I have enjoyed shooting the gun and get really good groups out of it for a service weapon. 

On a bad note, however, I have now had two of them requiring a shipment back to Beretta for service.


----------



## Magicmanmb

I liked mine overall but both myself and the local rangemaster found it had a lot of muzzle flip for a 9mm. Also calling them night sights is a stretch, they have to be exposed to light like the old luminous watches. If you do pick one up I understand meprolight is making replacement sights.


----------



## bangbang

"Is the PX4 as bad as some say?"

That sounds like a loaded question to me.

I have heard nothing but rave reviews from the PX4 community. I almost bought one, but the decocker/safety mechanism rubbed my the wrong way when I slingshotted the slide. I may still get one, but it will be my fifth handgun or something like that.

Right now, I am looking hard at a Sig P239 SAS in 9mm. It will be my primary carry piece. I would like a longer gun for home defense with a rail and laser. I also want a Kel Tec. By the time I get all of these guns purchased...I may consider the PX4.

I also want an AR-15 before the prices start to soar. If the AWB ever gets out of committee...expect to see assault rifle prices going through the roof.


----------



## DjSaneR

Magicmanmb said:


> If you do pick one up I understand meprolight is making replacement sights.


Trijicon makes'em for the PX4

Trijicon Night Sights


----------



## noproblem5671

*Px4*

This gun has really grown on me. It stands up well compared to other polymer guns and I love the ease of field stripping and assembly for cleaning. It is now my primary home defense gun and the only one that is always loaded and ready. I have complete faith in it to function reliably. I have a light/laser mounted now. If I didn't have the light laser combo I'd throw some Trijicon sights on it.


----------



## jason0007

Silly said:


> I just recently bought a PX4 and have put 400 rounds through it without any problems. The gun is fantastic and shoots very accurately. This was my first handgun but I tried many guns before this. The last gun I tried was a Beretta 92 and absolutely loved it. This made me start looking at Beretta and after hours of research on the internet I made the decision on the PX4 without even trying it. It just felt right in my hand and it was the best decision I made.


my first handgun was a beretta 92fs..loved it so much..i went out and bought the px4 9m a month later....since then i have loved both pistols..
no glitches no complaints....i even shot the 92fs/px4 better than my two other pistols..the walther p99 and glock 19..
i have yet to shoot the latest hk usp but i will soon..


----------



## casher

casher said:


> I have enjoyed shooting the gun and get really good groups out of it for a service weapon.
> 
> On a bad note, however, I have now had two of them requiring a shipment back to Beretta for service.


BTW- I just got the PX4 back from the second time at the shop. If something goes wrong with it Beretta will take care of it (while under warranty, anyway- I have not had to have service out of warranty).


----------



## Dreadnought

falshman70 said:


> I read somewhere that the rotating barrel made it somewhat torque-y. Maybe not ideal for one handed shooting.


Total BS, not a slam on you but whomever told you that tidbit didn't have the foggiest.

It is a fantastic mid-/large-sized pistol. I really can't tell the difference in felt recoil between it and my M9. It feels like a peashooter compared to .40 or .45 ACP.


----------



## aovsi

I have a silly story about how I prefer the PX4 over any other gun I've shot.

When I was obtaining training/certification/qualification to carry at work (security) and it was time for the range day, the day before I went out and bought a C02-powered BB/pellet pistol with blowback simulation so I could practice for the range qualification test (never shot a real handgun before that time). It happened to be the PX4 replica and I got an awesome deal on it. I was able to shoot very accurately with the BB's at a foam target. It felt amazing in my hands (as if it was made for my hand). 

Range day came and I happened to use 92FS to qualify. I liked how 92FS handled--a lot--and the C02 practice helped me apparently. I still liked the PX4 feel more and wanted the real thing. I've rented other Berettas, other brands and I'm slightly partial to Berettas now... They just handle nicer, to me.

I rented the PX4 at the range and after shooting it I absolutely had to have it as my duty weapon. It's light compared to all-steel guns, I've encountered no problems at all with it and it's just a nice looking gun. Feels natural. So other gun feels so natural to hold.

I couldn't be happier with my duty weapon purchase.
---------------------------------------------------
For people to suggest that the rotating barrel in PX4 makes it "torque-y" is completely out-of-touch, unless their arms and hands are made of spaghetti, literally. I've shot many handguns and I can't even imagine the suggested torque behavior of a gun--that sounds dangerous to me. Or maybe I haven't shot enough handguns... Maybe with older guns, but it's not 1900's anymore and I'm not looking forward to owning something old.

Regarding accuracy. I think it's a psychological issue. I've found that I shoot the same with all handguns I've shot. I've shot at least five brands and probably 15 different models--that's not a lot, but enough to know what I'm talking about. If you shoot WILDLY different from model to model, perhaps you have no business owning a deadly weapon of any kind or need to obtain some serious training in handling/aiming a deadly force in such a package.

Bottom line, don't believe anything you read or hear--go rent it and try it before you buy it. I rented it before I bought it. Experience trumps hearsay. 

Would you buy a car before driving it simple because someone hates it or swears by it?

Enough law enforcement departments made PX4 Storm a standard-issue, which says a lot about the product.


----------



## kcdano

I love mine very very nice gun.


----------



## DaddioMax

Bought a PX4 Storm in 45 acp a year ago. Best shooting 45 I've ever tried. Wanted something more concealable so I got the PX4 SUBcompact in 9mm. Shoots like a full sized pistol and accurate as hell. No malfunctions. Still love the 45, and my older 92FS. Beretta is my favorite manufacturer. Reliability is key.


----------



## acepilot

bangbang said:


> "I almost bought one, but the decocker/safety mechanism rubbed my the wrong way when I slingshotted the slide.


I second this. That was the one thing that made me decide against it in favor of my Sig P226. That said, I find the looks dead sexy. :smt033


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat

Flare said:


> The PX4 kinda caught my eye the other day at the ole gun shop, as i am new to the hand gun market any input would be great!
> 
> Thanks


The PX 49 mm storm by Beretta is a great gun. There are many keyboard commandos who have never owned one and repeat stories 2nd and 3rd hand that may have no basis in reality. I bought one last month and after 2000 rounds I have had 0 failures. I have weak wrists due to arthritis and many compact and subcompact guns will malfunction on me if I tried shooting them one-handed. I have repeatedly shot my full-size storm and have even limp wristed it one-handed and have not been able to choose one single failure.

There are a few maintenance issues that one should be aware of and there is even a Beretta video on this topic on their website. One does need to apply a liberal amount of lubricant on the cam block and where the cam block sits into the barrel. However some people have stated that the gun becomes dirty and starts jamming after 150 or 200 rounds and then must be cleaned and lubricated. I have found this simply to be not true. I have shot 600 rounds in a short period of time and the Px4 functions flawlessly.

Sometimes the Beretta ships new guns with lot of packing grease and some people fail to clean the gun before shooting it and thus they have problems with malfunctions. The springs in the magazine are very tight and sometimes when the magazines is new and if you are having extreme difficulty loading the magazine past the three-quarter point a simple solution is to fully load the magazine and then simply let it set a few days or a few weeks. This will loosen up the magazine spring. My magazines work flawlessly except it is always hard to get the last round or 2 in. Oh well Beretta makes long-lasting strong springs for their magazines.

I find the Px4 Storm reduced recoil very much and helps with wrist pain and in increasing my accuracy. I love my PX4.

I have read posts by members who state that they have put tens of thousands of rounds through the PX for storm without problems.

I am glad I purchased my Beretta and I am very happy with it especially that my spare magazines that I carry with me are 20 rounders. I feel well-prepared and well defended. Of course I am not getting rid of my aging H&K 30 L or my M&P 9.

Happy Shooting!


----------



## gorgo331

The PX4 is the best semi auto pistol I have ever owned. No complaints.


----------



## Shipwreck

This is the thread that just won't die, huh 

Started in 2006


----------



## gorgo331

Shipwreck said:


> This is the thread that just won't die, huh
> 
> Started in 2006


Must be a conspiracy! Where's my tin foil range bag?


----------



## Gruesome

The Px4 was on the short list for me. I rented one and it shot very well, fit my small hands well, and was generally wonderful. I owned one briefly that was (for very specific reasons) terrible. Those reasons included it being older than dirt and having what looked like 50,000 rounds through it, but mainly due to it being the D type, with a bobbed hammer and DAO only. Avoid that awful variant. The trigger felt like a very long 20 pound pull.

The only bad thing I ever heard about that gun was from a local gun shop owner who advised me to avoid the 40 caliber version. He said the gun was designed for 9mm and the more powerful 40 caliber was too much for the design. I would not let that deter me, though.

I would have bought one (40 caliber, new, not D type) but I found a CZ P-09 for $400.


----------



## pic

G


Gruesome said:


> The Px4 was on the short list for me. I rented one and it shot very well, fit my small hands well, and was generally wonderful. I owned one briefly that was (for very specific reasons) terrible. Those reasons included it being older than dirt and having what looked like 50,000 rounds through it, but mainly due to it being the D type, with a bobbed hammer and DAO only. Avoid that awful variant. The trigger felt like a very long 20 pound pull.
> 
> The only bad thing I ever heard about that gun was from a local gun shop owner who advised me to avoid the 40 caliber version. He said the gun was designed for 9mm and the more powerful 40 caliber was too much for the design. I would not let that deter me, though.
> 
> I would have bought one (40 caliber, new, not D type) but I found a CZ P-09 for $400.


I sometimes rely on the double action hard first pull. The reason is , I don't want to inadvertently squeeze the trigger until I know I'm In a situation. 
My option is , I can always cock the hammer, but I can also leave the hammer down also, 
I'm a firm believer, practicer of keeping my finger on the trigger.


----------



## CW

When I first saw the PX4 I was impressed. Although I originally wanted a compact, I managed to get a standard F model in .40 for a great price.

The simplicity of takedown for cleaning was one of its strengths. With 17 round mags and good sight picture, I found it to be an impressive handgun.

No problems were encountered with all the various ammo fed to it. Cleaning was a breeze, until one winter when I used too much Froglube. The firing pin gummed and froze.
A little heat and a through cleaning erased the problem.

In my cleaning sessions I noticed wear on the composite contact points of the frame. The small steel guides also polished and showed some wear. 
All of which is likely normal.

I also found the earlier saw-tooth slide safety to be - a hazard - a bit too sharp, and considered replacing it.

But the squirt-gun-anti-plastic-glock gremlin began to erode my confidence so I traded it for a 96A1.

I'm sure Beretta made a quality firearm, as my other Berettas attest, and most likely the PX4 would have lasted for years, 
but when it comes to a pistol, I believe confidence is very important.


----------



## edknn123

PX4 Compact is a fun gun to shoot. For me, it's too big to carry as I prefer pocket carry, but with the double-single action trigger, it doesn't need the manual safety. The 1st pull being double is great for carry without using the safety, and subsequent shots are easy in single action mode. My son-in-law has one with over 1000 flawless rounds through it. Great gun!


----------



## Spike12

I just bought one for my wife and I've looked at them many times for myself. I had it's father, a Cougar but one made in Turkey. It had the same rotating barrel operating system. It NEVER failed me and the finish was the toughest I've ever owned. I carried it for over a year. Very easy to take down and clean, tough as nails. I just couldn't get good with that DA/SA trigger. I now carry a commander sized 1911.

So, back to the PX4. I'm not a fan of slap sided grips (the Cougar didn't have these) but if they feel good, they feel good. The rotating barrel takes up the initial snap of the recoil. Take down isn't as easy as the Cougar but it's easy enough. Construction is good. If the slide only runs on 4 steel points and Beretta has tested and approved it that's good enough for me. I think they know more than I do.

Sights? Yes they're 3 white dots but at least they're LARGE white dots. To me the only replacement sights that make the replacement effort worth while are *XS Sites*. Just going to 'glow in the dark' 3 white dots only solves 1/2 the problem. IN the dark, really dark, you just have 3 dots that all look the same floating around. Why not install a sight system that helps you WSHF?

Trigger is the usual DA/SA. But at least it's not one of those Sponge Bob striker messes. But it's a better than many. I carry a 1911 because; A) it's a .45, B) A good 1911 trigger can't be beat by any other auto

I'm not a fan of plastic guns as I'm an old fart BUT if it puts a good working gun in my wife's hands that she's comfortable and effective with - I'm happy. Maybe a range trip today.


----------



## Spike12

Well, we went to the range and shot the pudgy little thing today..

I must say I like it a LOT more than my CZ P-07 and I like it a LOT more than my Cougar 40. 

I did NOT shoot a single round DA, but I did shoot 3 full mags (17 rounds ea) SA. I think the trigger is the best 'common' pistol I've ever shot. Mind you this is a trigger gun and NOT a striker gun so it SHOULD be better. It's not a range gun but I think it's way good enough for a duty trigger and easy to group at 25yrds. I enjoyed every round. 

Mag insertion was flawless, release the same way. Slide release was well leveraged and easy. 

Recoil was much better than my CZ and really nothing to fear or to write anything more about. It was less sharp and well damped. Ammo used was Magtech 115 FMJ. Common range fodder. 

Overall I can't find anything to complain about. I'm really glad I went with it ($440 used but like new w/all of the original stuff, OTD). 

It's a real keeper. I'm sure treating it properly with Froglube will make things even better.


----------



## gorgo331

I guess it all boils down to if you like plastic guns like the PX4, or more traditional pistols like the Glock or Springfield


----------



## mag318

I've owned several PX4s since they first appeared and all have been exemplary pistols. My favorite model is the Compact that my wife bought me for Christmas. To make this pistol near perfect I sent it to Robar for their NP3 electroless nickel finish. My only complaint has been those batwing safety/ dockers that make racking sometimes painful. I corrected that with Berettas' stealth dockers that slim down the slide and don't attack your fingers while racking the slide. This pistol IMO is now just about perfect.


----------



## Shipwreck

mag318 said:


> I've owned several PX4s since they first appeared and all have been exemplary pistols. My favorite model is the Compact that my wife bought me for Christmas. To make this pistol near perfect I sent it to Robar for their NP3 electroless nickel finish. My only complaint has been those batwing safety/ dockers that make racking sometimes painful. I corrected that with berets stealth dockers that slim down the slide and don't attack your finger while racking the slide. This pistol IMO is now just about perfect.


I've been tempted to get my PX4 compact refinished in NP3 myself. Very nice!


----------



## mag318

Shipwreck said:


> I've been tempted to get my PX4 compact refinished in NP3 myself. Very nice!


Shipwreck, you won't regret it. The pistol will be easier to clean, require less lubrication, and wear better than just about any other finish.


----------



## pic

mag318 said:


> I've owned several PX4s since they first appeared and all have been exemplary pistols. My favorite model is the Compact that my wife bought me for Christmas. To make this pistol near perfect I sent it to Robar for their NP3 electroless nickel finish. My only complaint has been those batwing safety/ dockers that make racking sometimes painful. I corrected that with Berettas' stealth dockers that slim down the slide and don't attack your finger while racking the slide. This pistol IMO is now just about perfect.


Very Nice,
It seems like the the safety lever could have been deburred bit to eliminate the sharp edge. 
I find it annoying also.


----------



## mag318

pic said:


> Very Nice,
> It seems like the the safety lever could have been deburred bit to eliminate the sharp edge.
> I find it annoying also.


They could be deburred to smooth them out, but since Beretta sells the stealth decockers which by the way convert the pistol from a Type F to a Type G. Check out shop Beretta on their home site.


----------



## Spike12

Is the mag release ambi?


----------



## mag318

Spike12 said:


> Is the mag release ambi?


The slide stop is ambi and the mag release is easily changes from right to left.


----------



## jdm033056

I love mine. Runs flawlessly


----------



## vedonnell1969

I was trying to decide between Glock 17/Ruger SR9(I owned one previously) CZ-P09/ I was leaning toward the PX-4.After reading all the following comments, I made up my mind, Went to Grab-A-Gun and ordered one in black and one extra 18 round mag.Thanks fellows for all your input, Listen to somebody who owns one for the truth.


----------



## berettatoter

The Burris is interesting.


----------



## bluedog46

Flare said:


> The PX4 kinda caught my eye the other day at the ole gun shop, as i am new to the hand gun market any input would be great!
> 
> Thanks


They are a decent gun, but there is lots of decent stuff out there. I have two right now that are for sale or trade. If you want a beretta i would go m92 style, if you want a polymer pistol the springfield xds are pretty good and if you can get the grip issue the glocks are great.


----------



## denner

I'll put it this way. I could carry any number of brand name pistols, including the likes of Glock, S&W, and XDS. I've chosen a PX4 Compact since about 2010 and haven't looked back. PX4's are great pistols in my humble opinion.


----------



## oltex

HandgunsAreGreat said:


> The PX 49 mm storm by Beretta is a great gun. There are many keyboard commandos who have never owned one and repeat stories 2nd and 3rd hand that may have no basis in reality.....
> Happy Shooting!


HAG: Very comprehensive post, and agree with comments. Have always liked the quality of Beretta products, and have several--recently purchased a PX4 Compact, and can identify with difficulty loading new magazines to capacity (have always loaded the 92 and 84fs mags without "speed-loader" push-assist, and found this difficult on new PX4 mags--they seem to have sharper edges too). Searching for something to extend grip slightly to get "pinky" fully on grip and maybe add a couple of rounds to mag. Have similar wrist issues, but found accuracy first couple of visits to range to be very good for such a short barrel, and the PX4 is just a real pleasure to handle and shoot. Had 2 FTF in first 300rds, both with light 115gr loads, but expect that will go away with some use and repeated compressions of recoil springs. May be my favorite handgun now (still love the feel of the old Browning BDA380--made by Beretta of course).


----------



## blackhawk5

I have the PX4 Storm compact and think it is a great gun. My comparison gun is a Kimber Gold Match 1911 .45 acp. I like the Storm's lines, it's feel and it's performance. Very soft shooter with no malufunctions or FTF's through 300 rounds. Easy to clean and assemble. Also, my Storm trigger is fine and I like the decocker feature. Only recommendation I would have is to change the direction of the safe/fire on the safety. Good firearm. Beretta makes good stuff.


----------



## emax123

I heard that sales clerks dont rave about it because profit margins aren't as good with beretta as they are with some others. Plus people tend to stay away from "unproven" designs. They dont have a strong military or police back ground. Some people won't go near anything if it hasn't gone through some kind of test trial. Beretta doesn't make junk.


----------



## pic

Beretta use to be rock solid quality. 

If it was a Beretta ,it was quality .

Now it's buyer beware, with today's competition , gun manufacturers are in survival mode , meeting market demands.

IMO , as a consumer we do have a great research database ( Internet )


----------



## zogger

I have a Px4 Storm Compqct 9mm for over a year. Shoots g8. The only issue was a dirty mag release that I had Beretta fix for free!

If you get one, put some Talon grips on. It dramatically improves the gripping of the gun.


----------



## genehorr

I spent a few hundred rounds recently comparing a PX4 Compact .40 that I had bought for carry with a 96G Elite II. The PX4 replaced a Kahr 9mm that performed fine but I just personally did not like shooting.

In reliability and accuracy the PX4 worked perfectly. The 96G had less vertical recoil, which should be no surprise, but the PX4 wasn't too bad. Actually pretty good for a lighter carry weapon. What was surprising was the torque prevention. That rotating barrel does work as advertised. That being said the torque was never noticeable to me until firing this handgun side by side with another and even though I can feel the difference for me it isn't a material factor. So for me it is a bell and whistle. Yes, the rotating barrel does what it advertises and doesn't appear to affect reliability but in the end it is just a gimmick and doesn't make a noticeable difference in shooting accuracy. Nice to have but I wouldn't make it a factor either way in deciding on which handgun to purchase.


----------



## Virginiariverguy

mag318 said:


> The slide stop is ambi and the mag release is easily changes from right to left.


I purchased a PX4 Compact with the mistaken assumption that the slide release could be changed from right to left handed. Looks like I should have ordered an ambi model. Is that the case? Can I purchase parts to rectify my mistake?


----------



## M4Eagle

The PX4 Storm is a great firearm n I have no understanding of how it would get any kind of bad rap from knowledgeable gun people. I'll stack it up against ANY polymer gun on the market for reliability, ergonomics, accuracy n durability. And no handgun is easier to takedown than the Storm.... It's just a great piece of engineering by Beretta.


----------



## tvkpix

Greetings, I just joined so please forgive me if I say/do something wrong. I have a PX Storm .40 Compact and full size and we just got my Wife a PX 4 Compact in 9mm. I love all three. The Compacts are both Italian Models while the full size is USA made. I've been carrying the .40 Compact for the last three years and I love it. Shoots straight and the rotating barrel feels like a peppy nine. You can't go wrong although I understand everyone is different. I'm 5'8" and although it's a wide pistol it carries like a champ. If anything its more comfortable that my Kimber Solo which is relegated to me ankle. I will be getting tritium sights for my Wife's 9mm and I'll be next. I am very biased...I have an M9A1 Compact and a 96 Combo set with a 92 9mm slide and a .40 slide. It's a kit that I tripped on one day at Cabela's. So yes, Im a bit partial to Beretta's

Best regards,l

Tod


----------



## Shipwreck

tvkpix said:


> Greetings, I just joined so please forgive me if I say/do something wrong. I have a PX Storm .40 Compact and full size and we just got my Wife a PX 4 Compact in 9mm. I love all three. The Compacts are both Italian Models while the full size is USA made. I've been carrying the .40 Compact for the last three years and I love it. Shoots straight and the rotating barrel feels like a peppy nine. You can't go wrong although I understand everyone is different. I'm 5'8" and although it's a wide pistol it carries like a champ. If anything its more comfortable that my Kimber Solo which is relegated to me ankle. I will be getting tritium sights for my Wife's 9mm and I'll be next. I am very biased...I have an M9A1 Compact and a 96 Combo set with a 92 9mm slide and a .40 slide. It's a kit that I tripped on one day at Cabela's. So yes, Im a bit partial to Beretta's
> 
> Best regards,l
> 
> Tod


Congrats. Always happy to meet another Beretta fan here


----------



## denner

Virginiariverguy said:


> I purchased a PX4 Compact with the mistaken assumption that the slide release could be changed from right to left handed. Looks like I should have ordered an ambi model. Is that the case? Can I purchase parts to rectify my mistake?


If you purchased a PX4 Compact it has an ambi slide release. The full size and subcompact does not, are you sure you have a Compact? The middle brother?


----------



## denner

genehorr said:


> So for me it is a bell and whistle. Yes, the rotating barrel does what it advertises and doesn't appear to affect reliability but in the end it is just a gimmick and doesn't make a noticeable difference in shooting accuracy.


Gimmick? In what way? It's nothing to do with torque but all to do it's lock up. The barrel is always in a straight line with the chamber, instead of the tilting lockup as in the John Browning design. It incorporates a three point rotating lockup much like a Benelli shotgun action, or in some respects a bolt action rifle. The benefits are as follows:

1. The barrel is always in line with it's chamber;
2. It's one of the strongest lockup/actions of any semi pistol on the market;
3. Last, but not least, due to it's lockup it will be inherently very accurate. But, what do we really need in a defensive handgun.
4. Recoil dissipation advantage, I couldn't tell you.

Rotating lockups on pistols are nothing new. They have been around since the early 1900's. It's just that Beretta has perfected them.

The Beretta cougar series incorporated a rotating lock up deemed to be very reliable and durable, however are not identical to the PX4 line's three point lockup.

All I can tell you is mine is an extremely accurate pistol able to shoot the legs off a fly @ 10 yards.:smt083


----------



## Texican89

I'm a die hard Beretta px4 fan. I live in Texas so it will be my open carry gun.


----------



## bluedog46

Texican89 said:


> I'm a die hard Beretta px4 fan. I live in Texas so it will be my open carry gun.


watch it at Walmart. I hear they are asking for your papers if you carry.


----------



## corneileous

Gruesome said:


> The Px4 was on the short list for me. I rented one and it shot very well, fit my small hands well, and was generally wonderful. I owned one briefly that was (for very specific reasons) terrible. Those reasons included it being older than dirt and having what looked like 50,000 rounds through it, but mainly due to it being the D type, with a bobbed hammer and DAO only. Avoid that awful variant. The trigger felt like a very long 20 pound pull.
> 
> The only bad thing I ever heard about that gun was from a local gun shop owner who advised me to avoid the 40 caliber version. He said the gun was designed for 9mm and the more powerful 40 caliber was too much for the design. I would not let that deter me, though.
> 
> I would have bought one (40 caliber, new, not D type) but I found a CZ P-09 for $400.


My first Beretta- actually my first handgun was a Storm .40 full-size and really the only stovepipe and failure to eject issue I've ever had with it so far was from firing some of that extremely lightweight 60 or 90 grain, Liberty Civil Defense rounds. Other than that, this thing's been nuttin' but a dream.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SamBond

This Thread Resurrected yet Again......



casher said:


> I have enjoyed shooting the gun and get really good groups out of it for a service weapon.
> 
> On a bad note, however, I have now had two of them requiring a shipment back to Beretta for service.


I used to be a Beretta fan, till my new PX4 Compact required repair due to constant malfunctions. Needing repair didn't turn me off but Beretta CS and the CS rep sure did.
After putting up with condescending insults, lies and two trips back to Beretta I believe the pistol was finally fixed. I fired it enough to feel like it should give good service to the new owner...



casher said:


> BTW- I just got the PX4 back from the second time at the shop. If something goes wrong with it Beretta will take care of it (while under warranty, anyway- I have not had to have service out of warranty).


Beretta has a ONE YEAR warranty or three years if you 'register' your purchase with Beretta. 
It's my understanding that Beretta doesn't want anything to do with a gun that is out of warranty. 
Good luck if you need service beyond the warranty period. That's one reason I am no longer a Beretta guy. Insults and screw ups from CS, the other*!*

Honestly, I think I've been spoiled by some of the other firearm manufacturers. *(*Sig, Ruger, Thompson/Center, Weatherby plus more I can't remember at this moment*)*. 
They'll take care of you without an attitude and some "warranty period" doesn't matter. ^ *So there is that* ^

Sam


----------



## corneileous

SamBond said:


> This Thread Resurrected yet Again......
> 
> I used to be a Beretta fan, till my new PX4 Compact required repair due to constant malfunctions. Needing repair didn't turn me off but Beretta CS and the CS rep sure did.
> After putting up with condescending insults, lies and two trips back to Beretta I believe the pistol was finally fixed. I fired it enough to feel like it should give good service to the new owner...
> 
> Beretta has a ONE YEAR warranty or three years if you 'register' your purchase with Beretta.
> It's my understanding that Beretta doesn't want anything to do with a gun that is out of warranty.
> Good luck if you need service beyond the warranty period. That's one reason I am no longer a Beretta guy. Insults and screw ups from CS, the other*!*
> 
> Honestly, I think I've been spoiled by some of the other firearm manufacturers. *(*Sig, Ruger, Thompson/Center, Weatherby plus more I can't remember at this moment*)*.
> They'll take care of you without an attitude and some "warranty period" doesn't matter. ^ *So there is that* ^
> 
> Sam


What kind of issues did you have with your Compact? My first Storm was a full size 40 that's been completely flawless other than that issue I said I had with that ultra lightweight ammo I tried. Loved it so much that I ended up with another full size Storm, in a 45. Instant love with that one too. Just picked up a brand new Compact 9mm Storm on Tuesday but haven't yet gotten to take it out and shoot it. I hope it works good and hopefully I won't have to take advantage of the warranty on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

